# Tank question



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank 4ft long and approx 12in wide. with a support bar that runs in the middle where it spits the hood. What size glass hoods do I need to get to replace the plastic ones? They are in bad shape and I can't use them with the reef light I plan on getting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't use any glass lids, unless you have fish that have a tendency to jump out. No need for them. Get a light unit that has tank legs.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

That also is a great idea thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's what I have is an open top 55 with a light on legs. I would suggest one that tilts if possible or sits a little high though. Mine is a bit low and gets in the way for cleaning. Best way to go though. Helps a lot with temperature having the open top
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I also might add it helped being open when I got my firefish as while I was acclimating him he jumped when I lifted the cover on the specimen tray I had him in right into my tank. No acclimation at all. Right out of the bag into the tray and immediately into the tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will have to respectfully disagree when it comes to having a canopy. 

Even if you don't have a fish that's known for jumping, I would initially cover the tank no matter what. All fish will jump when stressed out or "running" from danger. Until you can confirm all your fish are compatible (well behaved) there is a possibility of a jumper.

I came across the problem when my larger clownfish would chase the male away from food. Sadly I was on vacation and he jumped out a small 3" gap for my autofeeder.

Just my two cents,
MetalArm3


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a few another question. Do you need a protiein skimmer in a tank of my size (55gallon) or would just good circulation with live rock in a well cycled tank be enough? I also want to build a sump. I have a 10 gallon tank i can mess with. What all equipment do I need for that and can some one explain to me what a "fuge" is I just can't figure it out. Any other info would be helpful.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Skimmer sould be recommened for a 55g tank, yes.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

*reading hydrometer*

Starting first sw tank. Didnt think to ask if when testing hydrometer is it immediate or do i need to wait a couple days?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

You can measure for specific gravity once you see the salt thoroughly mixed to get an idea of where you stand, but to get he most accurate reading you will want to wait about a day to ensure you have a hermogonus mixture.

MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bohmert said:


> Starting first sw tank. Didnt think to ask if when testing hydrometer is it immediate or do i need to wait a couple days?


You should have the SW tested right off the abt, you don't want it messed up to start with. After its been mixed for 24hours.


----------

